# For John Prine



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, poor bloke, hopefully he pulls through...


----------



## Common Listener (Apr 6, 2019)

That's terrible news but thanks for letting us know.

Best wishes, John.


----------

